# White Homers



## Amitesh (Apr 15, 2009)

*WANTED: White Homers*

I am a looking for about 4 young white homers. I am new to the pigeon world, and will only keep them as pets. I live in Sacamento, CA. I talked to a person about some birds, but unfortunatley, the shipping and other mailing fees werea little too much. I would like to get some birds near Sacramnto, or so that the shipping wont be to much. Thanks


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

The www.rescuereport.org is helped by Elizabethy on pt here. They have king, pigeons not homers...but that could use a good "pet" loft/home. I recommend you check them out...they are located in California.

Terry, TAWhatley here on pt is also located in California. She takes in all kinds of rescues, I don't know if she has any white ones...but I am sure she could help you out.

I really recommend adopting, if you are not going to get into racing. There are so many that need homes.

-Hilly


----------



## victor miller (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi

Go To Eggbid.com They Have Some White Homers There.

Thanks Vic


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

this thread was made in may, they may of found some already......


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I looked up Amitish's last thread, and it sounds like he has found some doves, but lost a couple doves because of a cat in Sept. So maybe he will be interested in where he can find some homers and kings. So now he has some good information about some birds that he asked about in May. Better late than never. I hope he can go save some kings from elizabeth. min


----------



## Amitesh (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi guys,

I am actually not going to keep homers anymore. The cat incident as mentioned above was very devestating. After about 5 days after the incident I let the homers out and sadly they havent come back since. I think they dont like my house anymore because of the cat attack. Luckily the two survivng doves have made a good recovery, and are now actually living in a different home. I thought they would like it much better, where there is a huge aviary and other doves to hang out with. Another reason why I wont be keeping outside birds is that it will be getting dark very soon, actually around 5. I get home from school at 4. Anyways, I am actually going to get a baby Hand fed Sun Conure sometime in December and so I am excited for that. He/She is still in its egg so I dont know about the gender hahaha. But thank you guys for trying to help me find some birds


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The dates are at the top of the posts as a reminder. hope your sun conure turns out better than the doves and pigeons. 

Iam sure they just do not give out homers and king pigeons to just anyone, but if someone else is looking here is a link to an up to date thread.http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/lots-of-king-pigeons-avail-for-adoption-40472.html


----------

